# 2,000 bibliolepts in WR dictionary



## dn88

*And finally our WR librarian has reached 2,000 posts.  
My sincere congratulations to you, bibliolept, and a big thank you for all your excellent contributions to the WR forums.  
Please stay with us and keep up the great job. *​ 

dn88​


----------



## nichec

You are not only a "walking dictionary", *bibliolept*, you are a "fast-moving" walking dictionary (or should I say a "running dictionary"?  )

Hehe, so you reached 2000 with your "running little feet", and let's hope it's a marathon, for the sake of each every one of us 

We love you because.....................

(too many reasons, can't think of one now.....but hey, you *are* the dictionary, not me.............)

So, I will be seeing you everyday, that's a deal then 

What was I going to say?  What was that?....................?????????


*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 2000 *


----------



## Trisia

May I join in? I have some crucial info about our little* librarian  An actual discourse that took place recently, at the annual Meeting of Misapprehensions.



			
				the Misguided Chairman said:
			
		

> Harrumph (clears throat) Fellow grammar mistakes, blunders and misunderstandings!
> 
> After much research, our private eye found the so-called bibliolept hiding in this strange unknown building**, engaged in a peculiar activity that we will soon reveal... Only with a great deal of effort (while constantly fearing detection) did our sherlock manage to take a photo bad drawing  of the culprit.
> There he is, we want the whole world to see the real face of our greatest enemy!


Seriously now, congratulations on your great posts. You're really fast on the keyboard, but it sure seems the gray matter ain't too slow either, sir! Well done!


 *) 5'5" Press smiley if you don't believe me 
**) _Pour les connaisseurs_ - interior of the Strahov monastery


----------



## The Scrivener

HAPPY SECOND POSTIVERSARY​ 
*BIBLIOLEPT*!​ 
I always enjoy your posts.​ 
A small token.​ 
Best wishes,
Scriv.​


----------



## quietdandelion

Congratulation on your 2K posts, bibliolepts.

And thank you for always patiently and clearly explain English questions for me.

I wish you fovever young and happy.


By the way, why do you use "bibliolept" as your alias? I only know "biblio" refers to "book" but what does "-lept" mean here?



QD


----------



## Dimcl

Congrats on your big "2,000", Biblio.  It's always fun and interesting to read your posts and your participation keeps us all on our toes!  Hope to see you around for another 2,000.


----------



## mjscott

¡ENHORABUENA!

Congratulations!​


----------



## kenny4528

Hope to see you more often on EO forum!​ 
*CONGRATULATIONS*​


----------



## namlan

Hi there Bibliolept!

- You finally have reached 2000 posts. I really always enjoy your posts, they're very interesting. And I really appreciate your help. Thanks again.

P/s: best wishes and keep up the good work.

- Have a nice day and keep smiling!

NamLan


----------



## kahroba

Hi dear Bibliolept
Congrats for your 2000 hits which represent 2000 shots of tenderness, kindness, knowledge, understanding and contribution in global wisdom.
I wish you happiness and peace of mind.
Best personal regards
Karoba


----------



## cheshire

Thanks for always helping us, Bibliolept!
By the way, this is what I've been wondering, what does "lept" mean?


----------



## JamesM

What a marvelous addition to the English Only forum you've been, bibliolept.  I'm looking forward to reading your next 2,000 posts even more than the last 2,000.

Thanks for all you contribute to this forum. 

- James


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Well done, Bibilolept.  Many congratulations!  It always a pleasure to come across your interesting and thoughtful posts in a thread.


----------



## bibliolept

Thank you all for your very kind comments. Flattery will get you everywhere; I'm happy to help out when I can, and I'm equally happy to have found such a friendly, even noble, place to haunt online.

Yes, the name "bibliolept." "Bibliolept" is a very uncommon term (so uncommon that I used it for many years without seeing it in print or online); I thought I had coined it, but it does show up here and there. _Biblio- _ comes (via French) from the Greek _biblion_, whose meaning I'm sure you know. The suffix _-lept_ is a bit less common, and means "to grab hold of, or to seize."  The _lept_ form is not common; a variant, _-lepsy_, is used in medical terms like _catalepsy_ and _narcoleptic_.  In these, however, the meaning is "seizure" (as in "epileptic seizure") rather than "to seize or take hold of." 

Some terms sound so funny that they'll never catch on. It reminds me of an early alternative name for philatelists: "timbromaniacs." _Bibliolept_ and _bibliolepsy_ perhaps are overdramatic compared to more prosaic names like _bibliophile_. But, yes, I admit that reading can occasionally induce within me almost paroxysmal raptures. The joy I find in reading is what makes me want to help other learn, and learn to love, English.

A special thank you to Trisia, whose sharp eyes have caught many of my typos, and who pointed me to this thread.

Again, thank you all. And I hope to be around on the forum long enough for all of you to detect some of my mistakes and to teach me a few things in turn, as many of you already have.

All the best,
bibliolept, peripatetic and puzzled inkhorn dilettante, apprentice to Baalberith


----------



## AngelEyes

Congratulations, bibliolept!​ 
I admit I only understood maybe 
every other word you wrote in the above post. So, if you don't mind, I'll continue to follow you around here and learn new things from you.​ 
​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Laztana

Congratulations Bibliolept !
I know it's a bit too late but I wanted to contribute to this thread since you've been very helpful to me in the English Only forum. It's a pleasure to learn from you.


----------



## Fernita

*Dear bibliolept,*

*CONGRATS ON YOUR 2,000 INTELLIGENT AND HELPFUL POSTS!!!!!!*

*AND THANK YOU FOR BEING *
*ALWAYS READY TO HELP US!!!!*

*I SEND YOU A BUNCH OF KISSES,*
*Fernita *

a gift

*Hope you'll enjoy my present!!!!!*

​


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations, bibliolept!​ 
You're a great read. Cheers!


----------



## tepatria

Congratulations biblioept!
 I've learned so much language and so much about our language from your posts. It's not just the non-native speakers who benefit from your erudition!
tepatria


----------

